

Hands-On With the OSX Lion Developer Preview - fredericl
http://newsgrange.com/ios-on-the-desktop-hands-on-with-the-os-x-10-7-lion-developer-preview/

======
sudont
People who’ve torrented this are commenting in the Apple subreddit, and a lot
of them say that Apple’s not hiding _any_ new features: everything in the DP
has been talked about in the official rundown. It’s a pretty startling reverse
from what generally happens with their hardware and iOS. It seems somewhat
Microsoftian in a way, laying out a platform roadmap (albeit much shorter than
what Microsoft does).

Boring old Mac OS X.

~~~
r00fus
Except maybe the whole retina display support?
[http://www.macrumors.com/2011/02/24/mac-os-x-lion-
building-i...](http://www.macrumors.com/2011/02/24/mac-os-x-lion-building-in-
support-for-super-high-resolution-retina-monitors/)

Alternatively maybe Apple's ability to hide new features is getting bettr?

~~~
lambda
Uh, that's no secret. Apple has been working towards resolution-independence
for years now. Each of the last several OS releases has added more support for
resolution independence, and more tools for helping developers achieve it (you
can actually change the scale at which everything is drawn using Quartz Debug
in the developer tools, but lots of the UI is fairly broken when scaled up).
They haven't managed to quite get there yet, but it doesn't surprise me that
Lion gets closer if not finally introducing the feature for real.

------
thurn
No indication that apps are running? That's an interesting choice. Granted, it
will make apps seem to start incredibly fast, but I can't help but fear that
I'm going to leave Eclipse and Photoshop running and murder my battery life...

~~~
rbarooah
Along with autosaving, restore, and instant quitting, I imagine they are
moving to a model where the OS can quit apps for you to manage resources, as
they do on iOS.

Having said that, it'll probably be a while before eclipse and photoshop play
well.

~~~
1001100
That’s exactly it. The Dock already “lies” to you in Lion. The OS can kill
processes if it runs low on memory without indicating that the app just quit
and it will keep processes running if it has plenty of resources even if the
user explicitly quits the app. (Developers have to allow the OS to do that.)

What annoys me about this is that to the user, the behavior seems
unpredictable. Many apps now (appear to) quit automatically, i.e. they
disappear from the Dock (which I think is better than the old way of apps
hanging around forever in the Dock if you don’t quit them manually) but
equally many apps don’t do that. That has been a problem before but in the
past at least most apps did the same. Now you don’t know what’s going to
happen.

Another problem are apps you want to run all the time like Mail or Skype. If
you have Mail or Skype already in the Dock as a shortcut to launch the app,
there is no way for you to tell whether you already launched to app or not. I
find that to be extremely annoying. (You can re-enable the indicator in System
Preferences, though.)

~~~
czhiddy
Like the disabling the transparent menubar and 3D dock, enabling the Dock
indicator will be one of the first things I do on reinstalls.

------
jsz0
One thing I haven't seen mentioned yet is that Safari now has iOS style pinch-
to-zoom instead of awkwardly resizing the page elements / increasing font
size.

------
rchowe
You actually can change the trackpad scrolling back; it's just under the
appearance prefpane rather than the trackpad prefpane.

------
callahad
Things I'd like to know:

1\. Is Spaces still there, or has it been replaced by the unified Mission
Control?

2\. Do standard third party apps get the new crazy scrollbars by default when
running on Lion?

3\. What versions of Python are installed by default?

4\. What versions of Ruby are installed by default?

~~~
dhess
At least 3 of your questions are answered here in this Reddit thread:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/fsmuw/ive_got_lion_an...](http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/fsmuw/ive_got_lion_and_i_dont_care_about_the_nda_ama/)

